# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ > خبر: محصولات و شرکت هایی که از #F استفاده می کنند

## Mehdi Asgari

در این تاپیک پروژه ها و محصولات تجاری ای رو که با زبان #F تولید شده اند معرفی خواهیم کرد. تعدادی از برنامه ها و نیز شرکت هایی که از #F استفاده می کنند رو قبلا در این تالار لیست کردم. بقیۀ محصولات از این به بعد در اینجا خواهند اومد.

1-	Tabbles
این برنامه یک File Organizer هست که مدعی روش جدیدی برای ساماندهی فایل هاست (به صورت خودکار فایل ها رو سازماندهی کرده و به اون ها تگ می زنه). رابط کاربری برنامه توسط #C و WPF و منطق زیرین اون توسط #F پیاده سازی شده (همون اصلی که در پست های قبلیم هم بهش اشاره کردم: استفاده از هر زبانی برای انجام کاری که مناسب اون هست)
سایت: http://tabbles.net/
معرفی اون توسط Don Syme  
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/dsyme/archiv...tten-in-f.aspx
این برنامه به dot net 3.5 sp1 نیاز داره و روی ویندوز های ایکس پی ، ویستا و سون کار می کنه.
به قول یه یارویی : 



> what WinFS should have been

----------

